# RYC 18th



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

RYC is having an atv/utv only day on Sat , Jan 18th. i didnt see it on their website the other day , but i called and they said its a go. I will be there with my son , anyone intrested in meeting up there?


----------

